#ubuntu-toolchain 2005-12-29
<lamont>   dejagnu: Depends: expect-tcl8.3 but it is not going to be installed
<lamont> poor llvm
#ubuntu-toolchain 2007-12-24
<zorro> hello
<zorro> anybody out there
<zorro> :D
<zorro> anyone alive?
<zorro> anyone alive?
<zorro> anyone alive?
